# Gourmia 6 Qt Digital Air Fryer?



## solman (Feb 4, 2019)

Does anyone have a Gourmia 6 Qt Digital Air Fryer? It's available at costco.com for $70 and gets pretty good reviews (link). Primary uses would be keto versions of fried cod, chicken strips and mozzarella strips using ground pork rinds or whey protein powder.


----------



## solman (Feb 5, 2019)

no one has one? doing research on air fryers now, and trying to decide if i want to get a standard air fryer which seems to max out at around 6 quarts or an air fryer "oven" style with windowed door that is much larger around 12 quarts.

the standard air fryer style seems to cook quicker and is more like fried foods, but lacks any kind of shelves to stack food. the oven style seems to come with more accessories, but takes longer to cook and doesn't seem to come out as fried as the standard units.

anyone have both styles and can comment on how they like theirs?


----------



## johnewalleye (Feb 5, 2019)

solman said:


> Does anyone have a Gourmia 6 Qt Digital Air Fryer? It's available at costco.com for $70 and gets pretty good reviews (link). Primary uses would be keto versions of fried cod, chicken strips and mozzarella strips using ground pork rinds or whey protein powder.


I bought one on Black Friday. Paid 70.00. I really like the size and everything I have made is good. There is a learning curve. Most of the time food is done faster. recipes I have tried. Other people complain about their small size air fryer. Works great for bacon!


----------



## solman (Feb 5, 2019)

thanks for the info. i went ahead and bought the gourmia from costco. i figured their return policy made it worth a try.

one concern is the plastic burning smell that a lot of people complain about with just about every air fryer out there, including the ones that seem popular on this board. even after several cooks they say the smell lingers and can even be noticeable on the food itself.


----------



## solman (Feb 9, 2019)

Mine arrived a couple days ago and i let it run for about an hour outside to burn off any plastic smells. It definitely reeks of plastic even after that initial run. Luckily the couple cooks I've done so far hasn't been tainted by the smell that some other model's users complain about.

First try was mozzarella sticks using pork rinds. That was a fail. I think it was my fault for grinding the pork rinds too fine using a food processor, so it never achieved a very good crisp texture in the air fryer.

Second try was pork rind breaded cod (or fish and chips without the chips). I manually crushed the pork rinds in a Ziploc bag this time and it came out great! The fish was tender and the "breading" was still crisp and had a nice crunch to it. There was a slight hint of pork rind flavor that would've been completely hidden if oil fried, but it was so subtle that it didn't even bother my wife who hates pork rinds.














Next up was breaded chicken wings. I used a mix of almond flour, whey protein and parmesan cheese for the breading. It came out much better than i thought it would. It didn't have the crunch of typical oil fried chicken, but it had a softer crunch to it that was still good. I may play with the breading recipe a little bit, maybe add some ground pork rinds to give it a more crispy texture.













Overall I'm amazed at how fast and well the air fryer can cook. It's definitely not comparable to an oil fryer but it's close enough that i believe it's worth keeping to add to my kitchen toolset.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 9, 2019)

I know some directions for air fryers say to spray a lite coat of cooking spray on certain things , like chicken . 
Looks like a nice air fryer . Enjoy .


----------

